
Why Are Wheelchairs More Stigmatized Than Glasses? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/34/adaptation/why-are-wheelchairs-more-stigmatized-than-glasses
======
twiceaday
Glasses are such an amazing solution that their only drawback is being
visible. How can you even compare wheelchairs to glasses? Because glasses used
to be stigmatized and later became a fashion accessory? Surely this is
primarily to do with the fact that they completely restore all normal
function. Glasses do not preclude you from any social activities, in fact they
sometimes enable them (sunglasses). Wheelchairs, on the other hand, carry
massive limitations requiring extra accommodation. Have you ever called ahead
to an event to notify them you will be wearing glasses? Have you ever had to
convince a group of friends to change the event to take place somewhere that
is glasses-friendly? Once we have a solution that is as good as glasses at
fixing mobility issues you will quickly see the stigma disappear. But right
now wheelchairs are an icon of all the things they preclude.

